# Pre-Heresy Luna Wolves 16th Co. Pic heavy.



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

O.K., so here it is. The beginnings of my Pre-Heresy Luna Wolves army. It is comprised of entirely Rogue Trader era models. I also want to apologize in advance for the crappy photos.  My room-mates camera is kinda old and sucks for taking pics of minis, but it's all I have at the moment. I will be getting a better camera for myself soon so I will have more and better pics as this progresses. Anyway, here goes.

This is whats been prepped for assembly so far:









My 2 Land Raiders, 2 Dreadnoughts (one is the black blob thing, the other is in pieces next to it) and the Predator. The Warmaster is on the left.









The Whirlwind and Rhinos.









3 Attack Bikes and 3 Land Speeders.

















The Beakies and the Termies.

























I also have about 30 more Beakies soaking in Simple Green to remove the paint and another 40 plastic one pose Scouts soaking as well.

Questions and comments are welcome and appreciated. Just remember this is in it's initial stage.


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Looking good so far! That's a lot of beakies, I wish I had that much, I only have like ten beaky marines so far. Don't feel bad about your camera, mine's just as bad, good thing we're considering getting a new one.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

That IS a lot of beakies 

I have about 30 myself in the loft waiting to get some more attention, maybe this could be motivation to get me working on mine after my current army. Definitely adding this to the list of threads to keep checking back to. Good luck! :good:


----------



## chaplin_magnus (Oct 1, 2007)

wow where did you get all that old school stuff at. i have a lot of old stuff but you sir take the cake. that is awesome cant wait to see more.k:


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Great Looking army! What scheme are you looking to do for your Army? Standard or a unique twist?

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Paint scheme is going to be the standard light grey with a dark grey left shoulder pad. I haven't decided what color to do the helmet stripe in yet though. I was thinking an Emerald green, but I don't know. I got all this stuff in a combination from Bartertown and EBAY. I think I've spent maybe around $450 on the bunch. I'm hoping to have a completed army by GD in Baltimore. Not necessarily all of them, but at least a 1500pt force. I did the calculations and this army all told comes in at about 6000pts. Incidentally, I started gathering these minis in September.

Anyway, here's a pic of the Warmaster that I forgot to include. Chaosftw should recognize it.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Good luck with those metal landspeeders, bane of my life!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

Big project! I would like to follow your progress but you have to do something about those pics!:ireful2: Here is a quick tutorial to read through to get you started on picture taking.:victory:

WeeToySoldiers Photography: It's All About Light.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I actually read this article a while back. Though I must admit that no amount of light change or anything else will help the pics this camera takes of minis. It simply isn't meant for anything this small. It was one of those freebie cameras you get when you sign up for some account or test drive something. So it's O.K. for large stuff like people or houses, but it simply can't focus on smaller things.

That said, I will be using the afore mentioned tutorial for when I get my own camera and start taking real pics. I just wanted to use this one as a start to show the beginning of my project.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice looking army you have there Locust, it makes me want to dig my old space wolves out actually as I much prefer some of the older Marine models... must resist the urge to start another project...

Look forward to seeing it develop, particularly when you locate a better camera for the pics!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Very cool, and more importantly very nostalgic! These models were the reason I chose Fantasy over 40k for the longest time. Then I read about the Space Wolves!!! I collected a ton of these models, and now I wish I had them. I'll be watching this with high interest to see how you tackle this!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

Hmm the color scheme sounds good! your project is rather large, looking forward to watching progression! Hope you can achieve your goal by your target due date!

Cheers,

Chaosftw


----------



## Death 0F Angels (Feb 27, 2008)

quite a collection of older models. Its pretty rare to see so many in one place for me. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Small update. New camera has been obtained. Woot! Here's a couple of better pics of Horus for ya. Front and back. Base color for the armor is done. Sill needs highlighting (and finishing, duh). But you can now get an idea of what the color scheme will be.


















Comment more please.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Horus is coming along nicely, the new camera is an improvement too!  Paint faster please! :wink:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Damn cool model there, can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats on getting hold of so many rogue trader mods! This really brings back the memories!
Good luck on the project!
+rep


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Here's the pics of my plasma gunner "Lumpy" and the black Land Raider from the first post. Even though it shows up well in the pics, the helmet stripe is actually hard to see on the model. I'm thinking of going with an emerald green, but I'd like some opinions on the helmet stripe color before finalizing. Anyway here they are.

Land Raider

















Lumpy

































The Land Raider still needs it's final coat of light grey, highlighting other stuff still. Just showing some progress shots. Also, still not sure what color to do the weapons in. The White Dwarf article shows them in the same color as the armor, but I don't really like that idea. Black would work, but I kinda want a little more variety. Any ideas?


----------



## Angels Of Flame (Feb 22, 2009)

if you need any odds and ends give me a shout, i have bucket loads of beaky stuff here, iv got 9 marines still in sprues, loads of lead bits, weapons galore and i think a compleat speeder. all unpainted. trying to clear it out a bit as i doubt ill use it as im not going to do another spacemarine based army.

edit - infact iv got a dread as well.


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

Pretty cool Rogue Trader era marine collection:biggrin:. It should sweet when its done dude like totally...Heresy!!!!:wink:

Wait a sec....you have the same profile pic...as me??? *gasp*:shok: nah nah man you gotta change yours cuz I was here first!!! I was here first :cray:

hahaha, that is hilarious:biggrin:....I'm like "wait a minute I didn't post that, those aren't my marines I don't even own those what's going on AHHH!!!!" :laugh

~ The Beltiac....returns:mrgreen:...


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

All i can say is...I love you like a brother, or sister...whichever. Luna Wolves are the bomb  Very ncie work, can't wait for more


----------



## jack (Oct 30, 2008)

Very cool!
Cant wait to see more!


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

Well. It's been some time since I last updated, so here it is. Not much progress I must admit, and I'll probably be disappointing some of you. I have decided to change this army form Pre-Heresy Luna Wolves to the Space Shark chapter. The reasoning for this is that I have seen a number of Luna Wolf armies pop up on the web and wanted something different. And since I've only seen one other Space Shark army (and since it was the other of my final two choices) I went with the Sharks. But not one to go and be normal, I've decided to use the Siege of Tranquility camouflage pattern, rather than the standard grey. On top of that I get to make stupid Land/Space Shark jokes. (if you watched S.N.L. from the '70s & '80s you know what I'm talking about. :biggrin:

Anyway, here's my first one. One of my Melta gunners. He's not done yet obviously, but this is what the armor pattern will look like. The line pattern was done using a Pigma Micron #1 Archival Ink pen I picked up from the local art supply store. The pen width is .005" (5 thousands) and works incredibly well for doing linework and wording on scrolls and banners.


























Let me know what you guys think. I decided to start this here, as folks were watching this thread already. I'll be starting a newly titled thread shortly to catalog the progress of the Sharks.


----------



## pinkacidboots (May 23, 2009)

what is that horus mini and where did you get it? its fantastic!


----------



## Locust (Dec 26, 2008)

I got Horus in a trade with another site member. As to it's origin? I have absolutely no clue from whence it came. I have found no manufacturer for it anywhere on the net. Even the guy I got it from didn't know. He got a couple in a trade and eventually offered one up and I got it. Sorry I couldn't help you more, I just don't know.


----------

